# superbe Apple TV



## wayne (11 Décembre 2007)

J'en ai une et ça marche du feu de dieu.

SUPER

il faut qu je le dise à A VOS MAC qui s'en est débarrassé.


----------



## pim (11 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi je trouve Apple TV super, et tout marche bien dessus 

Je pense que la déception d'AVosMac et d'autres vient d'un désir plus ou moins conscient de voir la petite boîte débridée. Car c'est un véritable félin, un Mac OS X sans doute 10.4, qui est enfermé à l'intérieur, caché par l'interface "à la Front Row".

Du coup ceux qui l'on acheté pour l'usage prévu sont contents, et les autres qui espéraient plus ne peuvent que constater que l'intérêt pour Apple TV est retombé comme un soufflet.


----------



## ficelle (11 Décembre 2007)

une V2 avec alimentation externe, sortie s-video, superdrive et itunes wi-fi me ferait surement craquer


----------



## wayne (11 Décembre 2007)

Je suis d'accord. 
AppleTV est beaucoup plus rapide que Front Raw, je l'ai branché à mon Home cinéma, donc, ça fait ma chaine HIFI, avec ma base iTunes, les vidéos du Mac, (au format m4v, c'est top), les photos de iPhoto, ... YouTube est mieux que sur le Net car mieux trié.(il y a beaucoup moins de déchets) avec une recherche simple, l'historique, ... TOUT est BON dan l'AppleTV.

Et l'interface est superbe.

(10000 mp3, 5000 photos,  15heures de vidéo pour 18 Go, ... et encore 73 Go de libre!!


----------



## pim (11 Décembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> une V2 avec alimentation externe





Moi je dis berk pour l'alimentation externe ! C'est top tout intégré, non (en tout cas, tant que ça marche !).

Certes un petit bouton on/off serait pas mal du tout (j'utilise un interrupteur commandé à la place  )

Ainsi qu'un réglage du volume directement depuis la télécommande de l'Apple TV... Quoique, lorsque l'on est sur sortie ligne...



wayne a dit:


> ... et encore 73 Go de libre!!



Profites-en bien, ça se remplit vite 





Tenez, si on créait un fil "Le barre de remplissage de votre Apple-TV !" ?


----------



## ficelle (11 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Moi je dis berk pour l'alimentation externe ! C'est top tout intégré, non (en tout cas, tant que ça marche !).



ça le rendrait peut être un peu moins "chaud-bouillant" 

le mac mini a une alim externe, mais n'en est pas moins "intégré" et intégrable....


----------



## pim (12 Décembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> le mac mini a une alim externe, mais n'en est pas moins "intégré" et intégrable....



Sur le Mac mini ça fait un truc de plus qui traîne par terre. Sur l'iMac c'est intégré aussi, mais il est vrai que l'iMac est plus gros, il peut se permettre un refroidissement plus efficace.

Bref tu l'auras compris, je trouve cela top d'avoir juste le câble qui sort, avec l'idée que c'est aux ingénieurs de se débrouiller de faire une alimentation qui ne chauffe pas et surtout qui ne lâche pas (car le principal problème de l'alim interne, c'est quand il faut la remplacer !).


----------



## pyrus69 (13 Décembre 2007)

question a deux balles:

et pourquoi pas un dd multimedia??


----------



## pim (13 Décembre 2007)

pyrus69 a dit:


> et pourquoi pas un dd multimedia??



Un Pas Apple TV ?


----------



## pyrus69 (13 Décembre 2007)

pim a dit:


> Un Pas Apple TV ?



oui un truc tout con qui coute le meme prix avec 200Go en plus


----------

